# White Lipped Snakes



## jase75 (Feb 13, 2010)

It was a warm night on Friday night here in Canberra so i decided to go for a drive and see if i could find anything. I have only just moved here and one of the snakes i really wanted to find was a White Lipped Snake.I been trying to find one for years now without any luck.I went on my usual drive just out of town where i only ever see Tigers and Copperheads.I very happy when i spotted my first snake crossing the road and got out to find it was a White lipped Snake. I ended up finding 4 of them and 1 Tiger snake and 1 Copperhead all active on the road in about a hour and a half of driving.
Here is some of my pics:







Also has anyone found White Lipped Snakes at night before? I had always thought they were active only during the day.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 13, 2010)

A warm night will bring them out.Ive seen them on the roads quite late at
night here.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 13, 2010)

yea i havent actually found one of these before ,good find,i do love tigers better though


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice find!

In the hills near Tharwa (ACT), I once found a red and an olive phase White Lipped under the same sheet of corrugated iron in a paddock full of tussock grasses.


----------

